# Trail-Beisser aufgepasst!!!



## Pan (10. Oktober 2001)

Etwas breitere Wege rauf - Singletrails runter!!! 

Am 20.10.2001 starten wir um 11:30 bei mir in Pohle, Gartenstraße 4.....

....immer munter rauf und runter....knapp 50km bei etwa 950hm...

....auf ultimativen Trails (bunny-hop, speed, loop, halfpipe, jump-city, rüttel mich-schüttel mich, Bachdurch-/-überquerung, Schlamm, Treppen, Rampen, Wurzeln,...) eine Runde durch den Deister...

...von Pohle über Lauenau/Feggendorf innen Deister und rauf zum Kamm!

"Apfelschorlenpause"

Was kommt dann?

...Single-Speed runter zur Walhalla, auf Singletrails am Deisterrand entlang und rauf zum Kamm!

"Apfelschorlenpause"

Was kommt dann?

...Singletrail runter zum NFV-Verbandsheim und halb rauf zum Kamm!

"Apfelschorlenpause"

Was kommt dann?

...Singletrail runter an den Deisterrand bei Barsinghausen und rauf zum Kamm!

"Apfelschorlenpause"

Was kommt dann?

...mit High-Speed down zur Heisterburg und dann auf Singletrail runter nach Feggendorf!

Was kommt dann?

...ab nach Hause, Warmduschen(?) und Klönschnack bei mir mit Kaffee/Kuchen/Apelschorle/Bier/Grillen(?) ...(Vorschläge???)     

...für weiter Anreisende: 3 Schlafplätze stelle ich zur Verfügung... 

So denne, wer macht mit??? 

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Rabbit (10. Oktober 2001)

Ja, darauf habe ich doch schon gewartet!!!

*Ich bin dabei* 

Über die Schlafgelegenheit werde ich nochmal nachdenken, gerade auch wegen dem  

Bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (10. Oktober 2001)

*Bin auch dabei!* 

Werde aber noch mal wegen dem After-Tour-Program überlegen...  

Auf jeden Fall gefällt mir die Streckenvorschau!

Btw: was meinst DU mit Halfpipe? Frankweg?


----------



## Pan (10. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian _
> *Bin auch dabei!
> 
> Btw: was meinst DU mit Halfpipe? Frankweg?  *



Hallo Sebastian!

Nee, leider nich ganz so prickelnd...

...war letztes WE mal da....also unten is die Pipe einfach zu naß...für mich nicht fahrbar im Moment....


Gruß
Pan


----------



## foxi (10. Oktober 2001)

Hi Leuts
@Pan: Supi Beschreibung - und was ist mit de obligatorische Apfelschorlen Pause 

Kann leider noch nicht zusagen - sieht nicht gut aus, aber mal sehen


----------



## chucky (10. Oktober 2001)

Hi Leutz,

na kurzzeitiger Auszeit (bedingt durch dumme lang andauernde Magenkraempfe) bin ich nu wieder Fit und hoffe euch begleiten zu können. Ich freu mich drauf  

Gruß cHuckY


----------



## Pan (10. Oktober 2001)

Hi Volker, alte Säge...hab´ die Tourenbeschreibung in Deinem Sinne abgeändert ("Apfelschorlenpause")...hast also keine Entschuldigung mehr für Dein fernbleiben.... 

Ich zähl auf Dich!!!

Hi Chucki, altes "Dreckschwein"...diesmal nimmste aber besser die Kotflügel mit.... ...hoffe, Du bist bis dahin soweit fit, dasse nich gleich am ersten Berg....eh, Schei**e, der passende Smilie is grad nich verfügbar.... 

BTW: ..was is mit raGe und seinem Hardtail-Müll von "SCOTT"???

...und wo sind eigentlich die alten Nasen HWELAU und Gerrit????


Gruß
Pan


----------



## raGe (11. Oktober 2001)

was soll mit mir sein? bin dann schon weg...


----------



## Gerrit (11. Oktober 2001)

@Pan: Öy! Die ältere Nase bist immer noch DU   !!! Klar komm' ich vorbei, will ja nix verpassen. Muss mir abba wohl noch n Herzschrittmacher montieren, 50 km bin ich schon EWIG nicht mehr gefahn....    
Grillen is' schon ma gut, den muss ich unterwegs nur noch 'ne Wildsau umhaun, vielleicht treffen wir ja eine auf'm Trail    ! 
 
Zu der Tour kann ich nix sagen, abba wird schon gut werden. Diesmal versuch' ich's denn noch mal mit n GPS, letztes mal hatte es scheinbar nicht genug Zeit zur Satellitenortung  ...


cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## Pan (11. Oktober 2001)

Is nochmal die Tour vom letzten Mal....

...nur dass wir diesmal bei mir starten und nich am DPP...

Muß doch nochmal an "meiner" Treppe üben... 

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Gerrit (11. Oktober 2001)

Das wird ja immer besser! Erst alte, dann pappige Nase  .... Hast irgendwie recht, wenn man sich's mal überlegt, hört es sich doch sehr ähnlich an    
Vielleicht sollten wir 'n paar Stücken Grillfleisch, Nadel und Paketband mitnehmen, damit wir die von der Treppe / den Steinen in Deinen Astra(l)körper geschlagenen Macken gleich wieder ausbessern können  !! 
Wenn nich aufm Parkplatz, wo ist dann Treffpunkt?  
 
So, leg Dich wieder hin  ,

cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (11. Oktober 2001)

oder ist Pohle so klein, daß man die Gartenstraße 4 gar nich verfehlen kann??   
Ansonsten poste mal die Koordinaten von Deiner Haustürklingel (damit ich den Klingelknopf finde)  !!  
  
bis denn,  
Gerrit 
 
 
Wat is' eigentlich middie ganzen Apfelschorlenpausen??? Die letzten Male sind wir nur einmal bei der Tränke vorbeigekommen und jetzt geht's da 5 mal hoch  ....


----------



## Pan (11. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *oder ist Pohle so klein, daß man die Gartenstraße 4 gar nich verfehlen kann??
> 
> 
> ...



Da war auch Fox02 nich dabei...und der hat immer Durst wie ne Bergziege ...drum hab ich das mal eingefügt....mußt logen vier mal aus Deim Schimmelbag saugen 

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Hattrick (12. Oktober 2001)

BTW: ..was is mit raGe und seinem Hardtail-Müll von "SCOTT"???

...und wo sind eigentlich die alten Nasen HWELAU und Gerrit????
----------

Hi PAN

Meine Nase ist noch hier. Da ich Teile der nächsten Woche mal wieder in M verbringe kann ich noch nicht zusagen. Wenn ich den Frühflieger bekomme - hat ja beim letzten Mal auch geklappt.

11:45 Abfahrt bei Dir (Gerrit verspätet sich bestimmt wieder), dann fährst Du bestimmt in Lauenau über die Blumenhägerstr. in den Wald ? Ist ja fast vor meiner Haustür ... 

Wenn ich es nicht schaffen sollte, bin ich hoffentlich zur 
"Afterbike Party" ? da !


----------



## Hattrick (12. Oktober 2001)

PAN´s Worte vom letzten Ausritt:

... und ich sach noch RABBIT nimm die DIGICAM mit  ...

alles klar ?  

jeder kann ja seine eigene mitnehmen, ich wollte schon immer mal 6-8 andere Digicams fotografieren ..


----------



## Gerrit (12. Oktober 2001)

Tsssssssss..............unglaublich:  
  


> 11:45 Abfahrt bei Dir (Gerrit verspätet sich bestimmt wieder), dann fährst Du bestimmt in Lauenau über die Blumenhägerstr. in den Wald ? Ist ja fast vor meiner Haustür ...


  
  
  
Dafür gibt's nen Bunnyhop direkt inne Pfütze, wenn ich neben Dir fahre   !!

cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## Pan (12. Oktober 2001)

Meine Nase ist noch hier. Da ich Teile der nächsten Woche mal wieder in M verbringe kann ich noch nicht zusagen. Wenn ich den Frühflieger bekomme - hat ja beim letzten Mal auch geklappt.

11:45 Abfahrt bei Dir (Gerrit verspätet sich bestimmt wieder), dann fährst Du bestimmt in Lauenau über die Blumenhägerstr. in den Wald ? Ist ja fast vor meiner Haustür ... 

Wenn ich es nicht schaffen sollte, bin ich hoffentlich zur 
"Afterbike Party" ? da !  [/B][/QUOTE]

Hallo Heinz!

Nee, dass machen wir anders....

...Du bist bitte bis spätestens 12:00 Uhr am DPP...
...da terffen wir uns eh noch mit ein paar Jungs/Mädels von der Süntel-Biker-Connection ausm Großraum Hameln...

Wir geben Dir dann noch Karenzzeit bis 12:15, weil die Weser-Biker eh so lange brauchen um Vollzähligkeit und Abmarschbereitschaft herzustellen.. 

Und dann jibbet `ne schöne Runde durchn Deister... 

Solltest Du es wider Erwarten doch nicht schaffen, freuen wir uns aber trotzdem schon darauf, wenn Du Dir hinterher beim "Aprés-Bike" unser "Biker-Garn" anhören darfst... 

Vielleicht kannste dann ja auch ein paar geile Pics bewundern....falls Rabbit nich mal wieder seine Digicam vergessen hat   

Gruß
Pan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (12. Oktober 2001)

*Original geschrieben von Pan *
_Vielleicht kannste dann ja auch ein paar geile Pics bewundern....falls Rabbit nich mal wieder seine Digicam vergessen hat   
Gruß
Pan _

Ist ja schon gut!
Ich hab sie dann vorsichtshalber jetzt schon mal in den Rucksack gepackt 
Hauptsache Pan läßt mich an "seiner" Treppe vorfahren, das Bild wird dann auf der Startseite vom IBC-Forum als PIC der Woche präsentiert! 

Dann drückt mal alle die Daumen, daß sich das Wetter von diesem Wochenende das nächste nochmal wiederholt 

@Gerrit: Vielleicht können wir dein GPS-Gerät ja mit meiner DigiCam verlinken. Dann bekommt Pan zu seinem Sturz von der Treppe ja auch gleich die korrekten Koordinaten


----------



## Pan (12. Oktober 2001)

Hehehe....der war nich schlecht....

...hab´ jetzt noch Tränen in den Augen....

Gruß
Pan


----------



## foxi (12. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Da war auch Fox02 nich dabei...und der hat immer Durst wie ne Bergziege:*


määähhh....määähhhh jo wenns den muss den Drink ich occh mit   
@Rabbit: gute Idee mit den Wetter, sagst dan bescheid wenn wir wieder loslassen können  spätestens aber nach Pan`s Treppe

Ach ja    Ich kann jetzt fast zusagen, hab  für den Samstag Urlaub Angemeldelt ist aber noch nicht 100% unsere Personaldecke ist nochn bischen dünn auf der Maloche


----------



## Rabbit (12. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *
> ...ist aber noch nicht 100% unsere Personaldecke ist nochn bischen dünn auf der Maloche *


Naja, ist ja bei dem Wetter auch besser so'ne dünne Personaldecke!
Stell dir mal vor die wäre dicker, was Du dann schwitzen tätst! Und das auch noch bei der Maloche! 

Ich drück' dann mal nicht nur für's Wetter, sondern auch für dich


----------



## chucky (12. Oktober 2001)

HAHA, nene meine Herren so nicht 

ich bin schon fit wenn ich net gerade bis dahin nen Unfall auf irgendnem Trail habe werde ich 100% dabei sein ;-) kann nur lustig werden aber die halterung fuer mein Schutzblech habe ich nun zum 2 mal verlegt das sieht wieder nach einer Schlammschlacht aus. Naja das problem ist eigentlich nur die Hose die wird immer schwerer wenn Sie Nass ist und das is GEWICHT! 

Naja bis denne cHuckY 

PS: rage ist net da


----------



## Quen (12. Oktober 2001)

A propos DigiCam...

Meine HP ist nun im Eimer und die Freaks sind unfähig am Telefon ne Diagnose zu stellen *argh*


----------



## Hattrick (13. Oktober 2001)

Naja das problem ist eigentlich nur die Hose die wird immer schwerer wenn Sie Nass ist und das is GEWICHT! 

Naja bis denne cHuckY 

---------

Zieh ne kurze an ! Habe ich das letzte mal auch gemacht. Nach ca. 5 km Trail konnte man eh nicht mehr erkennen ob man eine lange oder Kurze Hose anhatte ... (oder gleich ne Badehose ?) 

Und sollten die Beine zu schwer werden kannst Du den Dreck einfach abklopfen oder durch ne erfrischende Pfütze fahren.


----------



## Rabbit (13. Oktober 2001)

Und noch ein Tip:
Nimm 'ne Wurzelbürste mit, dann kannst Du den getrockneten Schlamm nach der Tour vom Körper abbürsten 

Aber bis einschließlich Mittwoch ist ja nun noch goldener Herbst angesagt. Bis dahin sollte der Deister doch wieder einigermaßen Trocken sein.
Und für das Wochenende habe ich auch schon wieder Sonne bestellt, also könnt ihr eure Dirtboards vermutlich zuhause lassen


----------



## chucky (14. Oktober 2001)

Klar wenn das Wetter so ist wie dieses Wochenende dann 100% , war das herlich gestern die Sonne lachte und es war halbwegs trocken naja so ein paar Schlammlöcher waren zwar noch da aber man hat nen riesen Unterschied zu unserer damaligen Tour gemerkt. Man kam so "leicht" den Berg hoch. Aber dennoch machen auch Schlammschlachten Spass  und das beste ist ich habe meine Halterung wiedergefunden fuer die Schutzbleche.

Also, auf das das Wetter gut wird!

cHuckY


----------



## C0dy (14. Oktober 2001)

Wenn Chucky kein Problem damit mich mitzunehmen würde ich mich eurer Tour echt gern anschliessen. Also Chucky, ich melde mich nochmal bei dir. Freut mich ja das dein Magen wieder fit ist, meiner hängt dafür z.Zt. echt durch.  
Bekommen wir aber schon hin.  

C YA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucky (14. Oktober 2001)

Hoi Cody,

das mitnehmen bezieht sich doch hoffentlich nur auf den Platz in meinem Wagen! Aber das sollte kein Problem sein  Gibt es wenigstens Spritgeld und mein armes Azubi-Gehalt wird nicht soo dermassen beansprucht. Aber wenn bei Pan abends noch dicke Fete is *G* dann musst du zurückfahren *hihi*

Bis denn cHuckY


----------



## Quen (16. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian _
> *A propos DigiCam...
> 
> Meine HP ist nun im Eimer und die Freaks sind unfähig am Telefon ne Diagnose zu stellen *argh* *


**freu** 

habe gestern an der Cam im Service-Menue rumprobiert und nun geht sie wieder... wäre ja zu geil wenn das am SA auch noch der Fall ist


----------



## Hattrick (16. Oktober 2001)

Hallo

Heute habe ich meine Rückflugdaten bekommen. Werde erst gegen 14:00 Uhr in Hannover auschlagen. 

Sch... vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten Mal. Evtl. schaue ich am späteren Nachmittag einmal in Pohle vorbei ... 

Stand Sonntag könnt ihr die Mudcatcher zu Hause lassen. Selbst die Singletrails sind relativ gut abgetrocknet. (Außer Gerrits Bach, PAN´s Treppe, Rabbit´s Kurve ...)


----------



## C0dy (16. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von chucky _
> *Hoi Cody,
> 
> das mitnehmen bezieht sich doch hoffentlich nur auf den Platz in meinem Wagen! Aber das sollte kein Problem sein  Gibt es wenigstens Spritgeld und mein armes Azubi-Gehalt wird nicht soo dermassen beansprucht. Aber wenn bei Pan abends noch dicke Fete is *G* dann musst du zurückfahren *hihi*
> ...




Spritgeld sollte nicht so das Problem sein. Aber, wenn dann wirklich noch der ein oder andere Hopfentee    getrunken werden sollte, würde ich lieber nicht fahren wollen. Du weist wie ich fahre   Und das hat sich leider noch nicht geändert   Aber ich freu mich tierisch auf den Deister am Samstag. Der Magen ist auch wieder fit  
Gut, man sieht sich dann. Bist heute sich noch online, ruf mich morgen mal an falls du morgen noch biken willst. Vielleicht komm ich ja zeitig aus dem Büro.

Hau rein, C0dy


----------



## Quen (18. Oktober 2001)

*Kleine Bitte:* bringt alle Eure DigiCams mit... ja, auch Du Harry...


----------



## Rabbit (18. Oktober 2001)

Fängt denn das schon wieder an???

Ja, nachdem ich meine Magen-und-Darm-Infektion der letzten Tage nun einigermaßen überwunden habe, mein Magen sich allmählich wieder an feste Nahrung gewöhnt hat und ich mich auch schon richtig freue auf den 20:

*Ich werde meine DigiCam nicht vergessen.  Ich werde meine DigiCam nicht vergessen. Ich werden mein .....*


----------



## chucky (18. Oktober 2001)

*puhhh* ich hab keine DigiCam so kann ich sie auch nicht vergessen


----------



## C0dy (18. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von chucky _
> **puhhh* ich hab keine DigiCam so kann ich sie auch nicht vergessen  *



Frag mich mal   Ich wette ich könnte das Ding noch nicht mal bedienen. Chucky, ich meld mich dann morgen nochmal bei dir wegen Samstag. Hau rein und schönen Abend noch.

Ach, was mir da noch so einfällt, hast den ganzen Dreck noch aus deinem Gesicht bekommen  

C0dy


----------



## foxi (18. Oktober 2001)

Hi
Magenprobleme sind wohl gerade in Mode...... hab ich auch gerade auskuriert 
hm, so mit meinen Urlaub geht alles klar am Samstag, aber ich hab da noch nen Problemchen und zwar macht mir mein rechtes Knie zu schaffen ab so ca. 30KM fängt es ganz schön an zu ziehen darin - am nächsten Tag sind die schmerzen weg. Ich muss wohl erst mal kürzer treten, würde aber trotzdem gerne Samstag mitradeln. Was haltet Ihr davon ?? Werd mich sowieso ganz hinten einordnen Wenn mein Knie das schmerzen anfängt würd ich die Tour vorzeitig beenden und nach Pohle düsen. Ist da was gegen einzuwenden ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (18. Oktober 2001)

mach doch, mach doch...  

Wäre super, wenn Du dabei bist..


----------



## Rabbit (19. Oktober 2001)

Hey du Fuchs 

So wie ich es vestanden habe, ist's ja die gleiche Tour wie vom 30. Sept.! Und das waren ja insgesamt eh "nur" ca. 30 km vom Parklatz Feggendorf. Von Pohle kommen dann wohl nochmal 6 km (eine Fahrt) dazu (wenn ich das vom letzten Mal noch alles richtig erinnere).

Also wirst Du sicher auch die Gesamtdistanz packen!
Du wirst doch wohl nicht auf ein tolles, *digitales* Foto verzichten wollen


----------



## Quen (19. Oktober 2001)

Ja ja, keine Angst.. ich sage nicht ab...

Ich starte jedoch nicht in Feggendorf (ist zu weit - und das Wetter ist zu genial um mit dem Auto zu fahren...), sondern mit Lars in Gehrden zum Deister...

Dort sollten wir uns am besten irgendwo auf dem Kamm treffen! Wir fahren um 11.00 los, sind gegen 12.00 - 12.30 am Kamm...

Handy ist dabei: 0173/6185094

Noch Fragen?

CU!!!


----------



## Quen (19. Oktober 2001)

Ach ja, falls sich jemand anschließen möchte (Chucky???), nur zu... um 11:00 gehts bei der Autovermietung Kottländer in Gehrden los!


----------



## Gerrit (19. Oktober 2001)

Moin!   
Neulich gab's doch nen kleinen Schreck: Beim Drehen des Hinterrades drehte sich der Freilauf mit....ein Lager im Freilauf war festgegangen.  Hat sich der Modder wohl doch mal den Weg gebahnt .... Abba nu is wieder alles in Butter, Lager getauscht und gut....  
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter noch bis morgen, wär' ja zu schön   
 
So Loide, denn schlagt man recht zahlreich auf morgen, wird sicherlich ein Spass  


cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## chucky (19. Oktober 2001)

... also gehrden liegt net auf dem Weg und ich muss ehh mit dem Auto fahren ich habe das jetzt mit Cody so abgesprochen das wir uns zeitig treffen um 11.15 in Pohle zu sein. Das jetzt alles umzuwerfen waere doof  aber wir sehen uns oben *g*

Gruß cHuckY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (19. Oktober 2001)

die Karre is fertig, Sachen gepackt, Camelbak liegt im Kühlschrank...

KANN LOSGEHEN  

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Pan (19. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Sebastian!

Bei aller Liebe, aber ich hab´ echt kein Bock erst noch 47 Stationen abzuklappern und 54 Telefonate zu führen, um auch alle einzusammeln, die an der Tour teilnehmen wollen....tut mir leid...

Sei bitte zum vereinbarten Zeitpunkt am Treffpunkt, oder, sorry, fahr bitteschön Dein eigenes Ding...

Tut mir leid, wenn ich Dir jetzt ein bischen auf die Füße getreten bin, aber ich hab mir wirklich Gedanken um das ganze Ding gemacht, und ich finde, dass es kein schlechtes gewordebn ist...

Also, sei dabei oder laß´ es sein...Deine Entscheidung...


Pan, der im Moment etwas stinkig ist...


----------



## Pan (19. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *die Karre is fertig, Sachen gepackt, Camelbak liegt im Kühlschrank...
> 
> KANN LOSGEHEN
> ...




Hi Bischi!

Freu mich schon auf euch!! Wetter ist spitzenmäßig!!

...nur, könntest Du vor Eurer Abfahrt nochmal Rabbit´s Ausrüstung checken.....ich mein, nich das er was vergessen hat....    


Bis gleich 
Gruß
Pan


----------



## Bischi (19. Oktober 2001)

Aber wenn Harry wirklich was vergessen hat dauert das wohl noch n bissl. Der wohnt nähmlich 200 km genau in die andere Richtung...  *gg*

Bis nachher...         *freu*


----------



## Rabbit (19. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Hi Bischi!
> 
> Freu mich schon auf euch!! Wetter ist spitzenmäßig!!
> ...



Danke Verbindlichsten!
Jaja, ich habe es ja längst geschnallt: *Die DigiCam nicht vergessen!*

Ohhh, ... gut daß Du mich dran erinnerst, werde sie gleich mal einpacken! 

Bis gleich dann!


----------



## Quen (19. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Sei bitte zum vereinbarten Zeitpunkt am Treffpunkt, oder, sorry, fahr bitteschön Dein eigenes Ding...*


Ne Du... ich wohne direkt am Gehrdener Berg und kann diesen wunderbar als Weg in den Deister nutzen.

Und bei DEM Wetter werde ich nicht noch 30 km mit dem Auto nach Pohle fahren....


----------



## Bischi (19. Oktober 2001)

Ich find Sebastians Idee auch gar nicht so schlecht...  Wenn wir sowieso am Anna-Turm oder wie das Teil heisst ma anhalten wollten um ´ne Apfelschorle zu schlürfen  , treffen wir uns halt da mit Sebastian und Lars...   Is doch auf´m Weg...

In diesem Sinne...

Happy Trails...


mfg, Bischi (der nur noch n paar Std. zu schlafen hat)


----------



## Pan (20. Oktober 2001)

Guten Morgen, Sebastian!

Dann treffen wir uns um 12:15/12:30 auf dem Kamm an der Kreuzbuche oberhalb von Feggendorf.

Schaffst/findest/kennst Du den Ort?

Bis dann

Pan, der sich wieder beruhigt hat...


----------



## Quen (20. Oktober 2001)

Sagt mir etwas... ist die Seite vom Nordmannsturm oder? 

Denke das wir es schaffen... kommen ja aus Gehrden und 1 1/2 Stunden sollten reichen!?

Notfalls finden wir uns schon via Handy...

Auf das alles klappt


----------



## Pan (20. Oktober 2001)

Ja, genau. Am Nordmannsturm vorbei immer auf dem Kammweg am Fernsehturm vorbei und dann noch 1,5 km die nächste große Kreuzung....

Für alle Fälle meine Handy-Nr.: 0177-7758219

Deine hab ich schon bei mir abgespeichert.

Gruß
Pan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (20. Oktober 2001)

Ich mir Deine auch...  

So, duscheeeeeen


----------

